# Pathology report



## WhansaMi (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, and expect to be here for a while (I've suspected problems with my thyroid for years), but the more pressing issue today is understanding the pathology report I recieved today. I had my FNA on Wednesday. Of course, my doctor's office is closed until Monday, and I'd just like a little help in deciphering the report. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.

From the report:
Current ultrasound examination confirms the presence of bilateral thyroid nodules [Ed: over 20 of them], with a dominant 1.9 cm nodule in the left thyroid isthmus.

Two air-dried, Diff-Quik stained smears are examined. Seen are watery colloid, hemosiderin-laden histiocysts and sheets and clusters of follicular cells, with relatively uniform nuclei, some forming spherules.

Diagnosis: Adenomatoid nodule with cystic change.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

WhansaMi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, and expect to be here for a while (I've suspected problems with my thyroid for years), but the more pressing issue today is understanding the pathology report I recieved today. I had my FNA on Wednesday. Of course, my doctor's office is closed until Monday, and I'd just like a little help in deciphering the report. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Welcome, welcome!! We really need to wait for the professional evaluation but here is some info that might help....

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2006.16.975?journalCode=thy

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/dc.2840090523/abstract

While I am in no way an expert, you may be looking at having the thyroid removed. It would seem that there are some "suspicions."

We are here for you.


----------



## WhansaMi (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I've been scouring the 'Net (between family interactions... I don't want to worry them needlessly), but I'm more confused now than when I started!

If I am interpreting what I am reading correctly, with these findings, the new evidence is that a FNA CAN'T differentiate between follicular adenoma and follicular carcinoma. The other weird thing is that it seems to me that the type of mass they say this is isn't typically part of a multinodal goiter... so, I'm trying to figure out the significance of that.

The guy who did the ultrasound/ FNA and I were counting the nodules. We only counted the "large ones" (he would say "and a small one here, and here, and here), and we were at 14 when the pathologist can back with the preliminary results, saying he thought it was all clear. The FNA guy only did one of the nodules... now I'm wondering if he should have done more?

Part of my frustration here is that I've thought, FOR YEARS, that my thyroid has issues. At one point, I was seeing a homeopath that worked with my doctor's practice, and he felt so, but my TSH was normal, so my PCP didn't consider it. So, the homeopath and I were building a case: basal temp upon waking was always in the 96.0-96.2 range, and even during the day, it never went about 97.5 (I'm a teacher, and our school nurse was astounded... she never seen anyone consistenly that low).

But, the homeopath left the practice, and I sort of gave up.

I know my entire endocrine system/metabolic system is screwy: constant weight problems, insulin resistance that doesn't change -- up or down, through a weight gain of 100 lbs, and a weight loss of 100 lbs., ovarian cysts, heavy menstrual flow (necessitating a hysterectomy after a period of severe hemmorhage), on and on and on.

The problem is, my thyroid functions either come in just within range, or just barely outside range (my T3 was, a couple of weeks ago, 65, with a normal range of 71-180).

I feel like I need someone to look at me more holistically, and the endo that is with my doctor's practice doesn't seem to do that. <sigh>

Anyway, like I said, I'll probably start reading and posting on the other boards. I think I'm going to have to take the lead on working through this, because I'm not feeling too confident in any of the doctors who are addressing this.

I'm in the Northern Virginia area. Anyone have suggestions for a good doctor who is not "perfunctory" in their assessments?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

WhansaMi said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've been scouring the 'Net (between family interactions... I don't want to worry them needlessly), but I'm more confused now than when I started!
> 
> If I am interpreting what I am reading correctly, with these findings, the new evidence is that a FNA CAN'T differentiate between follicular adenoma and follicular carcinoma. The other weird thing is that it seems to me that the type of mass they say this is isn't typically part of a multinodal goiter... so, I'm trying to figure out the significance of that.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like you have not had any antibodies' tests and this is a must for the thryoid panel (TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4) can come back in normal range yet the antibodies are raging.

And the reason this happens is that there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and autoantibodies. Receptor sites are being blocked thus skewing the aforementioned labs.

Here are suggested tests indigenous to the thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------

